# Attending a PCA



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 13, 2009)

I am a Baptist but I ahve not been able to find a solidly reformed baptist church around here. There is a PCA church in the next town over. I was wondering to what extent I woud be allowed to participate and serve at the church (ie recieve the Lords supper, work in various ministries, etc) since my doctrinal beliefs are indeed different from theirs. Could any Presbyterian friends help me out?


----------



## westminken (Oct 13, 2009)

You might want to go visit the church and talk with the pastor and elders on this. You should be able to participate in the Lord's Supper. As for teaching, probably not. However, there would be nothing to prevent you from taking part in the various ministries of the church that a member could participate in. Go check it out and see what the leadership says.


----------



## cbryant (Oct 13, 2009)

Joseph,

You would be able to receive the Lord's Supper, you would be able to become a voting member and there are some things ministrywise you could do. However, for office of elder and deacon you would have to subscribe and practice without reservation infant baptism.


----------



## he beholds (Oct 13, 2009)

Our church would allow you to have the Lord's Supper if you were still a member in good standing at your other church. I imagine if you weren't a member anywhere for a really good reason (your church doesn't have membership or the distance thing, maybe), but met with the session, you could still participate, since I _think_ the only reason they insist you are a member in good standing is as an easier way to fence the table than interview every person. 
We were not members of our church for over a year and we still could participate in Lord's Supper and could take part in various ministries, like nursery duty or church work days. We were also welcome to the small group meetings, etc. 
We were Presbyterians, and they knew that, and we were still accountable to our old church, but I don't think there'd be a difference between types of non-members, if both believers.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you all. I would not aspire to be an elder or teacher as I understand the differences are important and respect their right to hold their beliefs. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## matt01 (Oct 13, 2009)

I was in the same situation for three years. We were/are Reformed Baptists, and attended a PCA church. We were able to partake in the Lord's Supper (though we didn't) and participate in all of the ministries. We also put up with the occasional comment about getting over the baptism issue...I would do it again if necessary, though I would prefer not to.


----------



## Jack K (Oct 13, 2009)

I would expect you to find no significant barriers except church office. Certainly membership and the Lord's Supper would be open to you. And in many congegations, I'd think a certain amount of teaching may be allowed provided you're able to submit to the church leadership in what you teach. I worked alongside many good Baptists during my PCA days.

I also feel your struggle. I'm a Presbyterian currently worshipping with Reformed-minded Baptists, which seems a harder way to go (no membership allowed without re-baptism, though I have begged). Still, I've found ways to serve my church and enjoy good fellowship. We've come to appreciate each other because we both love the doctrines of grace. So with that, I'd encourage you to go ahead and explore that PCA church. Just make sure they're godly people who'll treat you as a brother in Christ.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2009)

brother. you will be able to participate fully. However you will not be able to lead in an ordained office. 

Many reformed baptist brothers have taught me a great deal in sunday school @ a PCA church. They of course did not mention Baptism, but they were free to share their knowledge of Gods word on other doctrines & subjects.


----------

